# seeking niches or tips to earn big



## NitroTurkey (Apr 12, 2011)

I am an apprentice inside wireman, trying to get some ideas for what I might do when I complete the apprenticeship. Thinking about certifications or places I could travel to, and looking for other ideas as well. I still have about 2.5 years until I break over. 

I want to get in something that I can pull in over 100k, and not spend it all on lodging and transportation (Not necessarily for the rest of my career if it blows) but perhaps something working away from home for long hours. Considering living out of a camper or working somewhere with cheap lodging or good per-diem rates. Before I tie myself down with a home I really want to get a good financial foundation.

Anyone work nuclear plants, refinery shutdowns, specialize in certain systems or installations and care to share?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan. Get out see the world before you get all the obligations. Sounds like your thinking too with the saving for a good financial foundation talk. With your ticket in hand, you should be able to accomplish your goal. Good Luck!


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

The specialty guys working the plant shut down, are usually manufacture reps. They hire local help for the man power. 
I have in the past done power plant work. Both for the plants, and the equipment manufactures. 
One plant had 2 natural gas fired combustion turbines. Those were Siemens. And with the excess steam they had a steam powered turbine. That was a GE. 
Also they had a controls vendor, im drawing a blank on the name. 
But to answer your question. 
To get into this work you would typically work for the manufacture. If you want to make the $$. And they do travel, and get lodging by the company.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Two words. Oil Patch.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Substation work is good if you don't mind the outdoors.


----------

